# Making Orchestral Music on Computer - Free session run by myself with UWE Bristol



## Greeno (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi Everyone

I am running a session on Making Orchestral Music on Computer in conjunction with my employer The University of the West of England's Centre for Music. It is aimed at entry/beginner level composers and established music producers who are interested in learning about using orchestral libraries.

FREE
Monday 19th 18.00 pm - 20.00pm

Register here; https://info.uwe.ac.uk/events/event.aspx?id=26378


Making orchestral music on a computer - a guide to sound libraries will cover:


things to watch out for when buying an orchestral library
what is on the market and comparing/demonstrating various sample libraries including; Spitfire Audio, Native Instruments Symphony series, Sonuscore The Orchestra, Sonokinetic Libraries and more
looking at free orchestral sample libraries inc Spitfire BBCSO Discovery and other instruments that can help you make professional music for very low cost.

It is not a comprehensive look or comparison of lots of libraries, just a selection of some that I have because this subject is huge and there are a lot of orchestral products out there. I am by no means a professional composer but an aspiring one, I have been making/learning about orchestral libraries for just over a year but have been making dance music for about 5 years and have several releases under my belt.
Hopefully it can help people who are starting out and also people who already make music of other genres, Orchestral music can be used in so many ways to enrich your sound. So whether you make, Soul, House, Hip Hop, Pop, DnB, Rock, Metal or whatever it can still be useful to see what is possible to incorporate if you haven't yet explored.

thanks

Rich


----------



## Greeno (Apr 19, 2021)

Session is still running tonight, hopefully see some of you there.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2021)

Looks cool! Good luck tonight!


----------



## Greeno (Apr 20, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Looks cool! Good luck tonight!


Thanks Doc, it went well. I will post a video link of the session here in the next days.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2021)

Greeno said:


> Thanks Doc, it went well. I will post a video link of the session here in the next days.


Great, I am very curious and would love to have the opportunity to watch! Much appreciated.


----------



## Greeno (Apr 20, 2021)

Sure mate, I'll put it up soon. Please do share with peeps if you think it is helpful. 
Where are you based?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2021)

Greeno said:


> Sure mate, I'll put it up soon. Please do share with peeps if you think it is helpful.
> Where are you based?


I'm in Groningen, The Netherlands. Complete autodidact piano player (in bands mostly) turned VI enthusiast. Currently doing a bunch of Groove3 tutorials (Eli Krantz). I think this very forum is visited by a lot of potentially interested hobbyists like myself, who are looking for courses on orchestrating in-the-box. Guy Michelmore sort of leads the way in how one can make such courses fun I think. But anyway, I truly think you've come to the right place if you want to create more interest in your stuff.


----------



## Greeno (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi everyone, here is the session video link


----------



## Greeno (Apr 21, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I'm in Groningen, The Netherlands. Complete autodidact piano player (in bands mostly) turned VI enthusiast. Currently doing a bunch of Groove3 tutorials (Eli Krantz). I think this very forum is visited by a lot of potentially interested hobbyists like myself, who are looking for courses on orchestrating in-the-box. Guy Michelmore sort of leads the way in how one can make such courses fun I think. But anyway, I truly think you've come to the right place if you want to create more interest in your stuff.


Ah ok cool, I like The Netherlands, only been to Amsterdam so far a couple of times, once on Queens day. I'm in Bristol, I write DnB and have a few releases on some labels, I have my first EP coming out this summer..on vinyl! On the orchestral side I have been into it for about just over a year and have learned a lot from this forum. I would like to get into scoring. Apart from that I work at UWE supporting Research Bids (not doing music) hence the tutorial via the Centre for Music.

We have supported this event https://bsolive.com/events/an-audience-with/
I think you might be interested?!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2021)

Amsterdam + Queen’s day = craziness haha. I remember one decades ago where a guy on the street was DJ’ing illegally with a huge Kingston style soundsystem. Me and a gf were with the crowd dancing to awesome chunes. 

In walk two police officers telling the guy to stop. He doesn’t. Instead he puts this record on. Crowd cheers. Police officers in typical Dutch fashion decide: ah well, we tried. Take off their police caps and join us on the dancefloor. Only on Queen’s day mate haha.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2021)

DnB + Bristol = magic mate!

I mean... Roni Size alone. That genius has dropped so many terrific tunes. Hot Stuff is my go to track to test (sub) speakers.



What a track...


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2021)

Greeno said:


> I have my first EP coming out this summer..on vinyl!


Would love to check some of your stuff. Bandcamp link?


----------



## Greeno (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi Doc

Wicked tune. Yes Bristol is very strong for all music in general, the DnB scene arguably stronger (per capita) than London. Every major label runs or had a night here and many of the most established producers and singers live here. It really is a mecca for dance music but also loads of other music, events and festivals. That's why I came here a long time ago. 

Here you go mate. Some of these are previews but you can hear full versions on bandcamp etc.






thanks!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2021)

Nice!! Funny - a good friend of mine has released house tracks under the moniker Intrique in the 1990s and early 2000s (and many other names for that matter). I will definitely have a listen. Just reading about DnB has wetted my appetite - I was just listening to some Photek just now.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2021)

Whoa. Quality!
Amante - Growth on repeat. What is a good search string on Bandcamp? Can’t seem to find you?

I like those string parts, the filters on those jazzy piano chords and the funky little guitar licks with those delays - the latter are very reminiscent of a track on New Forms I can’t recall the name of


----------



## Greeno (Apr 22, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Amsterdam + Queen’s day = craziness haha. I remember one decades ago where a guy on the street was DJ’ing illegally with a huge Kingston style soundsystem. Me and a gf were with the crowd dancing to awesome chunes.
> 
> In walk two police officers telling the guy to stop. He doesn’t. Instead he puts this record on. Crowd cheers. Police officers in typical Dutch fashion decide: ah well, we tried. Take off their police caps and join us on the dancefloor. Only on Queen’s day mate haha.



That's a nice story man, it's more like the police behaviour we want to see happen!


----------



## Greeno (Apr 22, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Whoa. Quality!
> Amante - Growth on repeat. What is a good search string on Bandcamp? Can’t seem to find you?
> 
> I like those string parts, the filters on those jazzy piano chords and the funky little guitar licks with those delays - the latter are very reminiscent of a track on New Forms I can’t recall the name of


Thanks man, ye sI am a head, been into the music for 25+ years. Working hard on new material, will ping to you when ready. Please send me your music too!
I don't have all these tracks on my own bandcamp because they are all signed to various labels, Intrigue ones are on their Bandcamp page. T
hey are all on Spotify...I think..


----------

